#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Klein Festival

## mrVazil

Overlaatst nog eens een klein lokaal festival gedraaid (+- 2500 personen)

Twee sfeerplaatjes hieronder, hier klikken voor de hele set.






En nog een setje gear foto's hierzo

----------


## Rieske

Moet ik dit nou echt vragen ? euh... materiaallijstje, toelichting ?

----------


## MusicSupport

Apart EQtje op je MAX'en. Ik kom vaak niet verder dan 500Hz en 6K3 en af en toe 3K15. Nette setup met een goede sidefill setup zo te zien?
Achtergrond van het feestje? Bree; Belgie voor zover ik kan vinden...

MH2 op MOH en MH4 op FOH toch? Prima gear. PA?

Flink wat tijd in het licht gestoken; mis alleen de echte plaatjes van de avond?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik vind de sub opstelling wel apart, kun je vertellen of je daar nog verschillende delay's op toe hebt gepast?
En zo op het eerste gezicht lijkt het bovenste kastje van de line-array gericht dat ik het lijkt alsof het een heel erg diepe tent is, is dat ook het geval?
Dacht trouwens even dat het mijn zelfbouw line array was. :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

Hoe klinkt die Turbosound line array?

----------


## mrVazil

Ik ben helaas zelf enkel even daargeweest om wat plaatjes te schieten, ik zal proberen om een lijstje te maken, maar ik ga er van uit dat de uitvoerder dit topic in de loop der dagen wel even tegenkomt en een volledig lijstje maakt.

Inderdaad Bree, België trouwens

Geluid:
5X Turbosound FlexArray A + 1 X Turbosound FlexArray W /kant
2X Turbosound Flexarray A delay
4X Turbosound TSW-218 / kant
1X Turbosound Milan m15 infill / kant
12 X Turbosound TFL-780L
2X Turbosound TFL-780L + 1 X Turbosound Aspect 500t Sidefill / kant
1X Turbosound TFL-780L + 1 X Martin Audio LE700 drummonitor
D&B Max monitoring
Soundcraft MH4 FOH
Soundcraft SM20 monitordesk (denk ik, zeker dat het geen mh2 is in ieder geval)

Rigging:
Globaltruss groundsupport
Globaltruss truss, type etc mij onbekend
electrotakels, merk en sturing mij onbekend

weet niet vanbuiten wat er van licht hing. Weet dat er coemar gebruikt is voor intelligent licht.


line-array en monitors aangedreven door labgruppen FP10000q
laag aangedreven door mc2 E45 en E90

----------


## mrVazil

> Ik vind de sub opstelling wel apart, kun je vertellen of je daar nog verschillende delay's op toe hebt gepast?
> En zo op het eerste gezicht lijkt het bovenste kastje van de line-array gericht dat ik het lijkt alsof het een heel erg diepe tent is, is dat ook het geval?
> Dacht trouwens even dat het mijn zelfbouw line array was.



tent was 40 meter diep vanaf de voorkant van het podium tot het einde, en werd bij warm weer open gezet zodat er nog eens 10 meter achter was.
Ik heb de setup niet gedaan, dus geen idee wat er van delays en processing op zat

----------


## 4AC

Wauw, erg mooi.
Vooral de apparatuur; erg netjes voor elkaar en het lijken me allemaal weloverwogen keuzes. Valt me vooral op aan de amps, maar ook de truss (Global geniet mijn voorkeur t.o.v. bijv. Prolyte).
Sub was er wel voldoende aanwezig zo te zien, haha. Houdt die line-array al dat geweld bij? Vooral wat dichter bij het podium?

@mrVazil: geen functie gehad hier verder? Kun je een mening delen over het geluid?

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Best geinig om te zien dat de Milan's ook voor dit soort toepassingen gebruikt worden.

Pps. Weer een vrouw in 't vak gevonden!

Wat voor software draait er trouwens op bovenstaande laptop? Van Turbo zelf?

----------


## mrVazil

de vrouw in het vak was het lief van de geluidstechnieker van de band die toen aan het spelen was. De laptop (en software) is ook van die man, en werd gebruikt voor stemeffecten.

Ik moest normaal het hele weekend op pukkelpop zijn, dus had hier geen functie. ben even daar geweest om deze plaatjes te schieten en heb de boel afgebroken.

Ik ben een turbo-fan dus niet geheel onbevooroordeeld, maar ik vond het geluid heerlijk. Ook van zowel de organisatie als het publiek als de spelende bands en dienstdoende techniekers niets dan goede commentaar gehoord.

----------


## Lala

> maar ook de truss (Global geniet mijn voorkeur t.o.v. bijv. Prolyte).



Zonder al te veel offtopic te willen gaan, mag ik vragen waarom?

Ziet er netjes uit...

----------


## 4AC

> Zonder al te veel offtopic te willen gaan, mag ik vragen waarom?



Mijn kennis over truss reikt niet verder dan het (de-)monteren, laat ik dat voorop stellen.
Een oom van een goede vriend van me (dir./eig. podiumbouw bedrijf) heb ik laatst gesproken over dit onderwerp. Ik kan me het hele verhaal niet meer herinneren, maar het had vooral te maken dat Global andere maten hanteerde; zelfs de hoeken e.d. zijn een 50 maat, terwijl Prolyte 60 is (of iets in die richting). Voordeel is dus dat je bij Global qua afmetingen wat 'logischer' uitkomt, een maat die de opdrachtgever meestal opgeeft e.d. En Global scheen ook niet bepaalt de duurste te zijn.
Excuseer mij voor de kromme redenering, maar het is niet helemaal 'mijn ding', laat ik het zo zeggen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vasco

> Pps. Weer een vrouw in 't vak gevonden!



Niet elke vrouw die rondloopt tussen de techniek is ook een techvrouw weet ik uit ervaring daar mijn vrouw en dochter ook wel eens even komen kijken/gedag zeggen als ik bezig ben. o.a. mijn vrouwen hebben geheel niet de intentie om ook maar iets met knoppen en kabels te doen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> mijn vrouwen hebben geheel niet de intentie om ook maar iets met knoppen en kabels te doen.



Nee zijn vaker toch mannen, ik hou ook van knoppen, zeker als er (mijn/een) vrouw aan vast zit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

daarintegen barst het van de mannen die doen alsof ze zich serieus bezig houden met alle knopjes en schuifjes.

terwijl ze er in werkelijkheid geen biet verstand van hebben.

Dat zie ik bij de dames minder voorkomen. Die hebben ook nooit moeite om te zeggen als ze iets niet weten.

 :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Showband +1  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Ziet er wat apart uit, en ik heb drie vragen:
1) waarom geen verbindingen van voor naar achter tussen die twee GS-portalen?
Het had in elk geval twee zijstatieven uit kunnen sparen.
En maakt het geheel stabieler.
2) Wat was de reden om de 'achter-onder-truss' op Genies te zetten?
Een staalkabeltje naar de truss erboven had weer twee statieven (en struikelstempels) gescheeld.
3) Zie ik het nou goed en is in de achter-ondertruss er een deel uitgevoerd met een symmetrisch vakwerk?
_(Dat is ook een beetje een antwoord op de Prolyte<->Global vraag._ 
_In China nemen ze het allemaal wat minder nauw._
_Overigens in Global vooral bezig met jatwerk van Eurotruss en in veel mindere mate van Prolyte.)_

----------


## Turboke

Er is geen verbinding van voor naar achter gemaakt omdat de verlichting al eerder was afgewerkt, maar gaan dit in de toekomst wel doen.

De trus op de alp liften is zo gedaan omdat er op zaterdag nog een DJ is geweest die zijn eigen backdrop bijhad en die daaraan gehangen is.

Het verschil in de Global trus is dat een deel van de trussen in nederland gekocht en gemaakt zijn, en een deel is van Global zelf.

De tent was totaal 60 meter diep, voorzijde podium was op een 13 meter van de achterzijde dus moesten om en bij de 47meter halen, daar we beperkt waren in hoogte hebben we dus met delay gewerkt.

De opstelling van de TSW721 is eerst een test geweest, nadien waren hier maar 6 stuks van aangesloten, de juiste afstelling ben ik niet zozeer van op de hoogte is voor de gasten van de techniek.

De MC² amps (E45-E45-E25-E25-LMS-D24) stonden op de site fills, links en rechts een E90 voor op de TSW218.
Op de flexen en de TSW721 stonden Lab amps aangestuurd door apex processors.

----------


## Wannesn

als ik al die sub's zo zie stel ik mij wel een vraag.
Waarom draai je de buiteste naar buiten? sub is niet echt richtbaar hebben ze mij altijd geleerd, en als je ze wil arken lijkt mij de buiteste een beetje min. Ik ken nu wel niet veel van die set dus vroeg ik mij dat af. 

Grts

----------


## vdbeke

rinus: staalkabeltje aan de bovenste overvolle truss om die daaronder nog eens te dragen. Ik wil nu al niet weten welk gewicht hier nu aanhangt. Lijkt me dat het zal gaan slingeren met die 6 MH's erop.

----------


## Turboke

> rinus: staalkabeltje aan de bovenste overvolle truss om die daaronder nog eens te dragen. Ik wil nu al niet weten welk gewicht hier nu aanhangt. Lijkt me dat het zal gaan slingeren met die 6 MH's erop.



Je moet wel eerst eens alles goed lezen en bezien voor je een reactie geeft AUB!

----------


## vdbeke

Had ik gedaan (dacht ik), maar verklaar u nader.

----------


## Turboke

> rinus: staalkabeltje aan de bovenste overvolle truss om die daaronder nog eens te dragen. Ik wil nu al niet weten welk gewicht hier nu aanhangt. Lijkt me dat het zal gaan slingeren met die 6 MH's erop.



Waar zie jij staalkabels van bovenste trus naar onderste trus?

----------


## vdbeke

Dat was een reactie op het voorstel van Rinus:





> Ziet er wat apart uit, en ik heb drie vragen:
> ...
> 2) Wat was de reden om de 'achter-onder-truss' op Genies te zetten?
> Een staalkabeltje naar de truss erboven had weer twee statieven (en struikelstempels) gescheeld.
> _..._

----------


## Sven777

zonde voor de rug, met 4 Q1'tjes per kant en een sub array uit combinatie 8 Q-sub / 2 B2 had het wellicht een stuk beter geklonken. Ik ben zelf daar geweest en snap nog steeds niet hoe het sommige firma's lukt om TF's te omzeilen. Als er staat preferd sound d&b, EAW, Meyer, L-Accoustics,  dan plaats je toch geen ordinaire turbosound tenzij je de set "bijna" gratis gaat zetten....

----------


## jadjong

Het is een tent, daar klinkt het altijd kut. Ook met Q1, K1 of zelfs een Zx1. Als je toch in zo'n plastic hok moet werken neem je ouderwetste stapelboxen met een smalle afstraling zoals Flash/Floodlight. Of C4/C7 als je liever met Duitse merken werkt. Hoog stapelen zodat de mensen vooraan niet doof worden en zorgen dat je de eerste 30 meter niet tegen de zijwand aan komt met je geluid. Vervolgens een dag lang EQ'en en als de tent vol staat opnieuw beginnen.

----------


## Turboke

Beste sven op de Tf staat ook Turbosound.

----------


## NesCio01

> zonde voor de rug, met 4 Q1'tjes per kant en een sub array uit combinatie 8 Q-sub / 2 B2 had het wellicht een stuk beter geklonken. Ik ben zelf daar geweest en snap nog steeds niet hoe het sommige firma's lukt om TF's te omzeilen. Als er staat preferd sound d&b, EAW, Meyer, L-Accoustics,  dan plaats je toch geen ordinaire turbosound tenzij je de set "bijna" gratis gaat zetten....



Sven,

De post is van 04-09-11, da's al bijna 3 jaar terug.....

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

> Sven,
> 
> De post is van 04-09-11, da's al bijna 3 jaar terug.....
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes

----------


## NesCio01

> 



_Wie is toch dat snoesje?_

grtz

Nes

----------

